# Best Homemade Tools >  Way To Repair Broken Housings, Cases, etc.

## tsbrownie

A fast, easy and very strong way to fix/patch/strengthen broken plastic housings, cases, boxes, enclosures, etc. Just need epoxy and cloth strips or fiber tape. With fast set epoxy you can finish a repair in 1-1.5 hours when time is critical. Produces a fiberglass-like result.

Works well on almost anything that epoxy will stick to: plastics, bakelite, metals, etc. 






MATERIALS:
- Epoxy (fast or slow dry per video)
- Cloth strips or fiber tape
- Hand protection (rubber gloves or plastic bags)
- Sandpaper (for surface prep)

----------

baja (Aug 13, 2019),

DIYer (Aug 12, 2019),

high-side (Aug 13, 2019),

Jon (Aug 15, 2019),

oldpastit (Aug 19, 2019),

rlm98253 (Aug 12, 2019),

Seedtick (Aug 12, 2019),

Tonyg (Aug 13, 2019),

Tule (Aug 19, 2019),

Whiteboardwarriors2 (Aug 18, 2019)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks tsbrownie! We've added your Plastic Housing Repair Method to our Fastening category,
as well as to your builder page: tsbrownie's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Plastic Housing Repair Method
 by tsbrownie

tags:
glue, repair

----------

oldpastit (Aug 19, 2019)

----------

